# New to Catfishing and need help!!!!!



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I live near a pretty good size river that holds catfish, goldeye, northern, walleye, and ect. MY question is what should i use for bait to only catch catfish, or mostly catfish? I already have the slip weight rig. Thanks


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

cut goldeye, suckers, frogs, creek chubs


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

those are good baits and so is chicken/beef liver and Shrimp un cooked shell on. roughly 8$ for the shrimp....


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Gold eye are free. I never can figure out why I see people wrapping chicken livers in panyhose, or purchasing store bought bait when gold eye are so abundant, and I belive work just as good as anything, excapt maybe frogs, but frogs are free too, if you can find a good spot to catch them.


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

well i am with you. i don't use liver but i use a hell of a lot of shrimp. because it works. alot of the times here it is hard to any kind of cut bait when you need it like last weekend for instance. i couldn't catch a gold eye for my life. so i went to the store and bought shrimp. i caught a gold eye while prefishing for the tourney on shrimp and i won the tourney and both shrimp and goldeye pulled in equal amounts of fish however goldeye produced the bigger ones.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Gold eye are free. I never can figure out why I see people wrapping chicken livers in panyhose, or purchasing store bought bait when gold eye are so abundant, and I belive work just as good as anything, excapt maybe frogs, but frogs are free too, if you can find a good spot to catch them.


I buy bait because $6-8 is really no big deal, it saves me precious time which I would rather not waste catching goldeye, and also allows me to fish two lines for cats instead of having one setup for goldeye.


----------

